
Ask HN: Are startups victim of DDoS attack? - jester23947
I am a DDoS security specialist trying to sell IT security services for businesses against DDoS attacks. It doesn&#x27;t seem that anyone need that.<p>Is it me or no one is really being DDoS&#x27;ed or the Business just don&#x27;t really care and wait for the attack to move on?<p>I&#x27;d like to hear your feedback on this.
======
czbond
They do need this, but they have no idea what it's called. (eg: drop the tech
jargon). Many don't REALIZE they need it - mainly because it hasn't happened
to them. The risk is highest for companies with real customers or events -
since it's lost revenue.

~~~
jester23947
I see what you mean. Thanks

~~~
czbond
Sure - hope it helps. I've sold many security engagements and done the work.
I've seen startups first hand usually do not understand their risk unless
they've experienced it directly (hack / vuln / PCI / DDOS). It's a hard sell
at first.

------
jester23947
In case anyone is interested, I can help you with SYN flood, amplification
attack, volumetric attack, rate-limiting botnets and also against spoofed
attacks.

